# Google- Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center Staff - Boston Channel.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center StaffBoston Channel.com, USAAs Dr. Falchuk explains, constipation can be experienced as a symptom of other conditions such as: *irritable bowel syndrome*, tumors that can obstruct the lumen of the colon, metabolic or endocrine disorders such as hypothyroidism or diabetes, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

